# MIKE, yes OUR MIKE, turns 1000!!!!!!



## ILT

Well, he is 998 now, but I'm sure he'll turn 1000 momentarily. 

Mike, more than congratulations for turning 1000, thanks for making this place and making it great so we can all learn and participate.


----------



## Whodunit

*   Thank you very much for this wunderful place, Mike.   ​​**

   I hope you'll learn some Deutsch here as well.   ​*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mike: Congrats on this! It's taken you over a year, but you've made it! 
¡Un regalo para ti!


----------



## Isotta

A thousand thanks for a wonderful place!

Isotta.


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Mike!!!
Thank you very much for creating this wonderful forum where we are congratulating you now


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations to the WR website *creator*!
And thanks for allowing us to be part of this wonderful journey of knowledge exchange.

Un aplauso de todo corazón,
Laura


----------



## Sev

Hey he is still 998...if there is no other problem with the search function he might stay at 998 for a while...let's wait


----------



## fenixpollo

*We owe you a debt of gratitude for making this place such a wonderful warehouse of wisdom.*​ 
*      Happy One Kay!      *​


----------



## beatrizg

Thanks, Mike!!!!
This place is unique!


----------



## meili

I do not want to miss the fun and thank our CREATOR!
*CONGRATULATIONS! UN MIL!*​You are so Good! and Intelligent, I see!​


----------



## araceli

Well done, Mike! Congratulations!


----------



## Mita

*He is already 1000!!!*  
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

 *And a thousand thanks for creating this wonderful site* ​


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thanks, Mike, for being willing to give of your time to create and maintain this forum, and for being so responsive to ideas, suggestions, and complaints. I am so happy that I found this forum. Happy One Thousand, you're the GREATEST!!!


----------



## panjandrum

I'm delighted to be able to express my appreciation on this grand occasion​Truly sincere thanks to the creator and minder.​


----------



## jaykemin

*TE FELICITO!* We need more of that in our forum...

Saluditos


----------



## Artrella

*    Felicidades Mr. Administrator!!!!    *​
The present *for you*....mmmm...


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR GIVING US THIS SPACE!!!



*​


----------



## Jana337

Dear Mike,

thanks for making our lives richer!

Jana


----------



## elroy

*!**الف **مبروك*​ 
*!**جزيل **الشكر**على **النشاط **الداﺋم **والمساعدات **التي **بلا **نهاية*​ 

*ALACRITY*​ 
Wordreference.com: *liveliness* and *eagerness*; "he accepted with alacrity"
Diciontary.com: 1. *Cheerful willingness*; eagerness; 2. *Speed* or *quickness*; *celerity*
Merriamwebster.com: *promptness in response*: *cheerful readiness* <accepted the invitation with alacrity>

...such has been the nature of your 1000 posts - the quintessence of alacrity.​ 
Many thanks and hats off for the wonderful cosmos that you have created,​and for the enviable professionality with which you keep it alive.​


----------



## la grive solitaire

FELICITATIONS, MIKE, ET UN G*R*A*N*D MERCI

FOR THIS  WONDERFUL PLACE!!! ​


----------



## garryknight

*Well done, Mike!*​ 
Another double-whammy: WR's first birthday and your 1st milestone in just about a week. We should all line up and sing "Hail to the Chief"!


----------



## jemappelleK80

congrats!!!

~K


----------



## Rayines

F...............................................................S
**E.....................POR........................E
****L.................LOS....................N
******I...........1000!!!.............O
*******C.............................I 
*********I**T**A**C


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations and thousands of thanks, Mike!
​ 

Your time and efforts and generosity are deeply appreciated. Your good works give delightful stimulation to so many people. I am lucky to count myself among them.

Un fuerte abrazote,
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

CONGRATULATIONS AND THANKS FOR ALL YOU HAVE DONE TO MAKE THIS POSSIBLE FOR US!​


----------



## gilbert0

Felicitaciones. Muchas gracias Mike por este forum. Aprendemos mucho aqui.


----------



## mkellogg

Woohoo!  A thousand posts!  I think there were 975 administrative posts and 25 fun ones.    Hopefully, I'll find more free time to actually participate this next year. 

Thanks you all for your kind words!  "The creator" - that's funny.  I am especially grateful to you all for making this place as wonderful as it is.  I don't think I had any idea what I was getting into a year ago...

Somebody asked me yesterday why I do this.  The real answer is that I am especially happy to do something that helps people, brings people together from all over the world, and to do things with bilingual dictionaries that have never been done before.  Having the web's premier language forums is pretty good, too.

I look forward to the next year and 1000 posts with you all!

Grazie, merci, gracias,
Mike


----------



## Merlin

*Congratulations MIKE!!! *

_Thank you so much for this wonderful oppurtunity to share our knowledge and skills. Forum binded us as one no matter what nationality we have. More power and God Bless!!!_​


----------



## belén

*Late but ...Muchas gracias Mike. Thanks for being the father of this great place, thanks for constantly thinking of new ways to improve it and thanks for always listening to our suggestions!



*


----------



## meili

*You have no idea... BUT YOU GAVE ME BACK MY LIFE!*
*GRACIAS!*


----------



## DDT

*Thanks Grazie Gracias Danke​*
*MR The Creator!!!*​
Your gorgeous baby is 1 yr and you're 1000 (posts) old!   

DDT


----------



## timpeac

I must add my congratulations and thanks to you for creating such a great space for us all to contribute and learn at the same time. Brilliant. 

Here's to the next millennium.


----------



## NTFS

Hola mike!!!! Thank you so much for creating this site!!!!!! ang Congratulations on your 1000th post!!!! Cheers!!!!  

*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#**
*@Congratulations!!!@*
**#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*​ 



Saludos!!!!
NTFS


----------



## Like an Angel

*Copongrapatupulapationpons!!!!*

*Thank you very much for the great work that you do here, and for being the maker of such a great, great, great site  *


----------



## Sev

**1000* *mercis Mike !** **​* Thanks for that wonderful place  *​As you can see with all the posts, if one day for any reason you have/you wish to close that forum (I hope not of course !) ...you'll have to face a huge worlwide strike !!!


----------



## rob.returns

THanks Mike..IF Disneyland is great..This place is SUPERB!!!COngrats!


----------



## Agnès E.

Becoming a member of this forum is a privilege​that we are thousands of people​to have shared with you... 1000 times!​Thank you, Mike.​


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I am especially happy to do something that helps people, brings people together from all over the world, and to do things with bilingual dictionaries that have never been done before. Having the web's premier language forums is pretty good, too.


Here, here!!  
Aaaah!!! - the joys of a having a dictionnary dictionary  - it's actually hear, hear!!  
Thanks and congratulations to Mr. WordReference himself on the occasion of his 1000th postbirthday (okay, slightly belated - sorry!). 
I'm so glad you enjoy it too.
  *¡¡THANKYOU MIKE!! *   
written in the very important shade 'WordReference Blue' (I hope)​
Miles de abracitos desde Inglaterra
Philippa


----------



## $orceress

hi mike! thanks to your ingenuity, a lot of us right now has the chance of exploring the world at the touch of our fingertips! thanks so much for making this possible and thank you for putting up something that would really create camaraderie among people of different walks of life. this is by far, the most informative, intellectual and fun forum that i have been with. thanks for accepting me into this family!!!

hey...

HAPPY 1K MIKE!!!!

~SALUDOS~


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  A thousand posts!  I think there were 975 administrative posts and 25 fun ones.





			
				mkellogg (on 7th July about putting the search function back) said:
			
		

> I should run these forums like the army. Take away all your rights and then grant them back to you as privileges. : )


Hey, Mike, this really one made me smile on a horrible, sad day!!
Cheers!!
P


----------



## Merlin

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hey, Mike, this really one made me smile on a horrible, sad day!!
> Cheers!!
> P


Looks like Mike's not the only one to reach a thousand posts. I know you'll be reaching  the 1000th post soon. Congratulations in advance I wish you could help more forum members including me.


----------



## Philippa

Merlin said:
			
		

> Looks like Mike's not the only one to reach a thousand posts. I know you'll be reaching  the 1000th post soon. Congratulations in advance


Cheers, Merlin!!


			
				Merlin said:
			
		

> I wish you could help more forum members including me.


Well, I could, can and would help, except that I spend most time in the Spanish-English forums and you seem to be in English, Italian and Culture!!  

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Merlin

Philippa said:
			
		

> Cheers, Merlin!!
> 
> Well, I could, can and would help, except that I spend most time in the Spanish-English forums and you seem to be in English, Italian and Culture!!
> 
> Saludos
> Philippa


Yeah I spend most time in those forums. I'm only beginning to learn other languages. I started in Italian forum yesterday. I would like to learn Spanish also. I'll see you in that forum. I want to be like other guys that knows more than two languages. I'm still new so i'm still navigating my way around. Friends?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Congratulations, Mike!!    

Go for the next 1000!  

Thanks for the opportunity to be part of such an interesting forum, to learn new things, and to meet new friends!

All my best!

EVA.


----------



## supercrom

Well forummates, he's reached now more than 1000 posts (exactly 1010).

It's time to express our gratefulness for maintaing this forum.

* THANKS A LOT*

*Supercrom*


----------



## Lancel0t

Sir Mike, Congratulations and Thank you so much for making this site possible. Without you, WR won't exist. It's a pleasure to know a kind person like you.  Again thank so much.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks again everyone!!!

It is a real pleasure to provide this place for you all!
 
Mike


----------



## MrMagoo

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone!!!
> 
> It is a real pleasure to provide this place for you all!
> 
> Mike


 

Congratulations also from me!!
All the best for the next 1000 posts 

-MrMagoo


----------



## mi-paraiso

I love this place!!! Thank you, mr. Creator! *worships*  you've got a BIG heart to make this WR free! (Screw paid subscriptions! haha!)


----------



## HeatherR

What a wonderful idea you had.  I can't even imagine how much work this has been for you.  You have provided us with so much more than a place to improve our language.  After reading the newspaper or listening to the news it always makes me feel good to come to this site and see people interacting from all over the world, who are kind, considerate and who genuinely want to help each other.

'THANK YOU' is not enough!


----------

